# modules.conf is more recent then modules.dep

## samman

Hallo,

ich versuuche das jetzt schon ne Weile alleine, bin bisher aber nich wirklich weitergekommen und nu weiss ich nicht weiter.

Problem:

	Nachdem ich meinen vorhanden Kernel (2.4.20) umgebaut hab,

	z.B. einige Module fest einkompiliert  (Toshiba-Laptop-Support, 

	Netzwerkarte) und andere Module rausgenommen (einige 

	Soundkarten, UFS), bekomme ich staendig diese 	Meldung,

	 more recent....... (siehe Titel).

Ich habe jetzt nach meinem wissen alles getan, depmod -a, update-modules, (auch mit force), module neu gebaut & installiert, nur module neu installiert, den kernel wieder umgebaut, alles was mir nur irrgendwie einfiel.

Ich hoffe, einer von euch kann mir helfen.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm verwendest du so dinge wie nvidia treiber, alsa oder pcmcia?

könnte sein, dass du da noch irgendwo verweise hast.  was du noch machen kannst, bevor du die module erstellst und dann installierst, ist das du das verzeichnis /lib/modules/"kernelversion" vorher mal löschst.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Bullitt

habe zwar nicht das selbe Problem, aber auch eins wo es um nen Modul geht, und zwar will "irgendwer" dass beim Systemstart das Modul "mousedev" geladen wird. Ich habe aber nirgends was gafunden wo gesagt wird dass des Modul geladen werden soll ! ! Das Problem trat übrigends wie bei samman erst dann auch, nachdem ich meinen Kernel (2.4.20) getuned habe . . . wer hat mal nen Rat ? ? ALLES am System läuft übrigends problemlos, nur diese eine Fehlermeldung existiert noch . . .

die Fehlermeldung beim booten sieht wie folgt aus:

```

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module mousedev     [OK]

```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Bullitt wrote:*   

> habe zwar nicht das selbe Problem, aber auch eins wo es um nen Modul geht, und zwar will "irgendwer" dass beim Systemstart das Modul "mousedev" geladen wird. Ich habe aber nirgends was gafunden wo gesagt wird dass des Modul geladen werden soll ! ! Das Problem trat übrigends wie bei samman erst dann auch, nachdem ich meinen Kernel (2.4.20) getuned habe . . . wer hat mal nen Rat ? ? ALLES am System läuft übrigends problemlos, nur diese eine Fehlermeldung existiert noch . . .
> 
> 

 

hm du hast nicht zufälligerweise eine USB maus und das hotplug paket installiert?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Bullitt

definiere "hotplug Paket" . . .    :Laughing:   :Wink: 

meinst du "General Setup->PCI Hotplg Support->Support for PCI Hotplug" ? ?  Wenn ja, nein, ist nicht mit drin im Kernel . . . und ja, ne Logi Dual Optical über USB angeschlossen . . .

Bullitt

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Bullitt wrote:*   

> definiere "hotplug Paket" . . .    
> 
> meinst du "General Setup->PCI Hotplg Support->Support for PCI Hotplug" ? ?  Wenn ja, nein, ist nicht mit drin im Kernel . . . und ja, ne Logi Dual Optical über USB angeschlossen . . .
> 
> Bullitt

 

ich meinte eher das hotplug ebuild und keine kernel option. wenn du ne usb maus hast. dann ist das mousedev der treiber für deine usb maus.

----------

## Bullitt

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

>  *Bullitt wrote:*   definiere "hotplug Paket" . . .    
> 
> meinst du "General Setup->PCI Hotplg Support->Support for PCI Hotplug" ? ?  Wenn ja, nein, ist nicht mit drin im Kernel . . . und ja, ne Logi Dual Optical über USB angeschlossen . . .
> 
> Bullitt 
> ...

 

```

emerge -s hotplug

Searching...

[ Results for search key : hotplug ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-apps/hotplug

      Latest version available: 20020401-r1

      Latest version installed: 20020401-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 36 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

      Description: USB and PCI hotplug scripts
```

ja, is drauf, und nu ? ? runter damit ? ?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

nein das lass mal oben....aber bei dem paket kannst du parametrieren welche module es versuchen soll zu laden etc. das scannt beim booten deinen rechner und versucht gewissermassen die hardware zu erkennen und lädt dann sämtliche module dazu, wenn du das hotplug ebuild in irgendeinem runlevel aufrufst. 

oder hast du vielleicht von vorher noch irgendwie das mousedev in modules.autoload drinnen?

----------

## Bullitt

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> nein das lass mal oben....aber bei dem paket kannst du parametrieren welche module es versuchen soll zu laden etc. das scannt beim booten deinen rechner und versucht gewissermassen die hardware zu erkennen und lädt dann sämtliche module dazu, wenn du das hotplug ebuild in irgendeinem runlevel aufrufst. 
> 
> oder hast du vielleicht von vorher noch irgendwie das mousedev in modules.autoload drinnen?

 

nee, is nicht in der modules.autoload, da habe ich gleich als erstes nachgeschaut. Hört sich aber logisch an das mit dem hotplug, denn die Fehlermeldung kommt nicht direkt nach dem Laden der in der modules.autoload angegeben Module, sondern später . . .

das "nvidia"-Modul wird ja fehlerfrei geladen, steht ja in der modules.autoload, und dann kommen noch einige andere Meldungen und dann kommt irgendwann die Fehlermeldung mit dem "mousedev"-Modul . . .

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm okay dann prüf mal ob du in irgendeinem runlevel das hotplug script rennen hast. usb mouse support hast du fix im kernel nehm ich jetzt mal an. wenn das ding gestartet wird, dann guck dir mal die doku zu hotplug an. irgendwo gibt es nämlich unter /etc einige dateien von hotplug und da gibt es irgendwas mit blacklist, da kannst du eintragen, welche module er nicht versuchen soll zu laden.

----------

## Bullitt

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> hm okay dann prüf mal ob du in irgendeinem runlevel das hotplug script rennen hast. 

 

/me = n00b

naja, nen bisserl weiß ich, aber so im Ganzen ist mein Wissen eher bescheiden . . .  :Wink:  Wie schaue ich das nach und würde es nicht reichen das hotplug script nicht zu laden, denn die Maus geht ja auch ohne ein erfolgreiches "modprobe mousedev" von dem Script . . .

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm prüfen kannst du das indem du nachschaust ob unter /etc/runlevels/boot oder /etc/runlevels/default hotplug aufgelistet ist. wenn nicht wird das auch nicht gestartet.

hast du nachdem du deinen neuen kernel gemacht hast dein depmod -ae aufgerufen und ein update-modules?

vielleicht könntest du anhand deiner logfiles ja rausfinden von welchem script das aus passieren könnte. bzw. was er zuvor macht und was er danach macht.

lass das hotplug script mal so in dem zustand wie es ist, ansich ist die fehlermeldung ja nicht so schlimm, wenn alles funktioniert.

----------

## Bullitt

log Dateien habe ich gefunden, aber in keiner der Dateien steht was über den Systemstart . . .   :Confused:  oder ich habe an der falschen Stelle gesucht . . .

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay hm ich weiss jetzt nicht wie die dateien auf dem default gentoo heissen, ich habe meinen sysklogd nämlich komplett umkonfiguriert. aber eine datei boot.log bzw. eine datei sysklogd.log oder so hast du?

durchsuch doch mal die beiden wo das mit dem can't locate module mousedev steht. und was danach für meldungen stehen und davor.

----------

## samman

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> hm verwendest du so dinge wie nvidia treiber, alsa oder pcmcia?
> 
> könnte sein, dass du da noch irgendwo verweise hast.  was du noch machen kannst, bevor du die module erstellst und dann installierst, ist das du das verzeichnis /lib/modules/"kernelversion" vorher mal löschst.
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

hallo master,

ja, du hast richtig vermutet....punkto nvidia, alsa und pcmcia 

ich hab die /lib/modules/2.4.20 gelöscht,   module dann neu installiert, keine fehler, anschliessend die nvidia-treiber, erste fehler, dann alsa.... 

jetzt versucht der irgendwie 3mal die usbmouse zuladen, modul mousedev wird mehrmals versucht, und immer  dazu die meldung mit dem more recent.... pcmcia hat die sache nich  schlimmer gemacht, brauch ich  aber auch aufm schlappie

die fehler erscheinen direct nach dem calculating module dependencies.... unmittelbar bevor er die modules.autoload einläd (gut zu erkennen am nvidia-treiber)

mfg

samman

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *samman wrote:*   

> hallo master,
> 
> ja, du hast richtig vermutet....punkto nvidia, alsa und pcmcia 
> 
> ich hab die /lib/modules/2.4.20 gelöscht,   module dann neu installiert, keine fehler, anschliessend die nvidia-treiber, erste fehler, dann alsa.... 
> ...

 

hm und du hast auch nachdem du die anderen sachen, also nvidia, alsa und pcmcia, dazu installiert hast nochmals das depmod -ae und dann ein update-modules durchgeführt?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## samman

ja, hab ich gemacht, so einige male bereits, in unterschiedlicher installationsreihenfolge probiert, immer wieder depmod -a, depmod -ae und modules-update gemacht... hat nichts geholfen... im gegenteil

 :Sad: 

nu hab ich auch noch n paar mal insmod (usbmouse&mousedev&keybd) fehler..... module existieren bereits... sie stehen nicht in der autoload und sind in den anderen beiden dateien auch nur jeweils einmal vorhanden.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *samman wrote:*   

> ja, hab ich gemacht, so einige male bereits, in unterschiedlicher installationsreihenfolge probiert, immer wieder depmod -a, depmod -ae und modules-update gemacht... hat nichts geholfen... im gegenteil
> 
> nu hab ich auch noch n paar mal insmod (usbmouse&mousedev&keybd) fehler..... module existieren bereits... sie stehen nicht in der autoload und sind in den anderen beiden dateien auch nur jeweils einmal vorhanden.

 

hm du verwendest aber schon grub als bootloader oder? versuch doch mal die Datei System.map aus /usr/src/linux nach /boot zu kopieren. prüf doch mal deinen bootloader ob der auch wirklich den kernel bootet, den du ersellt hast. im falle von lilo vor dem booten nochmal ein /sbin/lilo ausführen

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## samman

tja, was soll ich sagen.... 

hab ueberprueft, ob der richtiige kernel geladen wird(crypto-eingebaut!gepatchter 2.4.20er kernel), dasselbe problem.

hab die sytem.map kopiert, keine veränderung. hab extra nochmal grub gelesen, nicchts gefunden wie ichh system.map einbinden sollte....auuch noch dasselbe problem....

ich bin ratlos....

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *samman wrote:*   

> tja, was soll ich sagen.... 
> 
> hab ueberprueft, ob der richtiige kernel geladen wird(crypto-eingebaut!gepatchter 2.4.20er kernel), dasselbe problem.
> 
> hab die sytem.map kopiert, keine veränderung. hab extra nochmal grub gelesen, nicchts gefunden wie ichh system.map einbinden sollte....auuch noch dasselbe problem....
> ...

 

hm nun bin ich auch ein wenig ratlos. aber eine frage noch. du editierst nicht händisch deine modules.conf oder? die wird nämlich bei einem update-modules aus bestimmten dateien erstellt. ich weiss jetzt nicht wie die genau heissen, ich bin nämlich nicht an meinem rechner. aber durch such mal das /etc und seine unterverzeichnisse. da müsstest du dann ein unterverzeichnis finden in dem die dateien alsa, i386 und aliases sind. aus diesen dateien wird nämlich die modules.conf generiert. also vielleicht mal gucken was in den dateien so drinnen steht.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## samman

nein, ich editiere die nich von hand... modules.d.... das verzeichnis hab ich gefunden und auch schon durchsucht...... das einzige was komisch sein koennte/was mich irritieren koennte/tut ist, das da keine mouse/keybd eintraege sind... weder im ../modules.d, noch in der modules.conf.....

Kernel: bei input-core support sind maus/keybd als modul, bei usb hid, usbmouse, usbkeybd als modul.......

wo sind die? der laedt die doch? aber genau die meckert er auch an, mousedev, usbmouse, keybd und hid

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *samman wrote:*   

> nein, ich editiere die nich von hand... modules.d.... das verzeichnis hab ich gefunden und auch schon durchsucht...... das einzige was komisch sein koennte/was mich irritieren koennte/tut ist, das da keine mouse/keybd eintraege sind... weder im ../modules.d, noch in der modules.conf.....
> 
> Kernel: bei input-core support sind maus/keybd als modul, bei usb hid, usbmouse, usbkeybd als modul.......
> 
> wo sind die? der laedt die doch? aber genau die meckert er auch an, mousedev, usbmouse, keybd und hid

 

aha nun kommen wir der sache schon näher. du hast diese USB module /etc/modules.autoload drinnen oder? wenn die nämlich da nicht drinnen sind oder auch nicht in der /etc/modules.conf dann lädt der kernel sie auch nicht. alles was in den files nicht drinnen ist kennt der kernel gewissermassen nicht. was passiert wenn du beispielsweise händisch auf der konsole ein

```
modprobe mousedev
```

ausführst?

guck dir mal den thread Gentoo USB Howto

an. das hat bei mir sehr gut für maus und keyboard funktioniert. bei kernel > 2.4.18 gibt es im kernel noch eine option, damit das USB system überhaupt mit HID arbeiten kann.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## samman

sehr komisch.... wwenn ich lsmod mache, zzeigt eer mir zweifelsfrei, das ich die module geladen hab.... alle... mach icch modprobe, sagt er cant locate module

ich mach ma jetzt erst ma noch n kernel... Preliminary USB device filesystem hatt ich nich drin.... vielleicht isses das.....

----------

## samman

ja, was soll ich sagen  :Smile: 

DANKE!!!

hab die usb-sachen statt als modul fest eingebaut und Preliminary USB device filesystem auch... sieh an  :Smile: 

sieht wieder flott aus mein gentoo

nochmals danke  :Smile: 

----------

